# Discharge/ Amniotic Fluid / urine -- how to tell please?



## oh_so_blessed

Hi all, 

For a week on and off I'm ending up with what seems perhaps watery discharge. It has an odd odor, not quite pee, but strong smelling. I have no pre-pregnancy odor that compares to this. 

Is there a way to be sure of what this is? If it's normal? I feel like a cheeseball calling my doctor for every little thing. I don't feel like I've peed or anything. It's not enough to soak my pants, but enough that it leaves my underwear wet thru by like a 4" x 1" section. 

I'm not having any regular contractions, just BH, but they have been more painful than they were before for about a week or so as well. They sometimes come with the feeling of menstrual cramps now instead of just tightening. 

Thanks for any help in identifying this!


----------



## petite ping

During the prenatal classes, the midwife told us to do a panty liner test if ever we have fluid leaking and we think it may be amniotic fluid. 
If the panty liner is soaked, it means that amniotic fluid is leaking and you should seek medical advice. 

If it is just damp, it may be other things. At the mo I peeze my self so often it embarrassing.

If you are really worried, call your doctor. That's what he's there for and you won't be the first or the last pregnant lady to have called him for this subject.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Hi, 

Well, I just have this disbelief that I'm peeing myself. I mean, I just went pee maybe 10 minutes before the little gush. And, I feel like I'd be able to feel it if I were peeing. I guess I'm thinking it's either normal discharge that has recently become intermittently watery, or its fluid that's not all leaking but somehow leaking little by little? 

You're right, I've called them and they said I can just come in at 3. I feel a little silly being so paranoid, I called them last week due to some contractions that were regular but then stopped when I took a bath and continued to rehydrate. They probably think I'm a basket case already. I'll update when I get back to tell you what they have discovered (that I'm a crazy paranoid woman, likely, lol!!)


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

This happened to me. I had to have internal examination. Wasn't amniotic fluid but Strep A which is quite serious if left untreated. So glad I checked it out cos could hv been frightening consequences if I didn't! Dnt worry about mythering, health of you and babe is most important xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

omg, I hadn't even thought about it being an infection. I will ask them about that! The only infections I've had before are yeast and vaginosis, and it's definitely neither of those, but strep A I had never considered at all. Thanks!!


----------



## jamhs

With my second I thought it was just discharge/pee for weeks and I went in at 40 +2, because I hadn't felt him move and they did a scan and said my fluid was low and asked if I had been leaking. Turns out that's what it really was, so always get checked out. He was fine, but hate to think it could have been something serious.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Just to update, had a vaginal exam and was told that the fluid was normal discharge. The OB said that toward the end of pregnancy it can get really watery, and that it might pool in the vagina and then come out in puddles, which is the suspicion here. 

Still, really glad I checked! Thanks ladies. :D


----------



## sandrass

oh_so_blessed said:


> Just to update, had a vaginal exam and was told that the fluid was normal discharge. The OB said that toward the end of pregnancy it can get really watery, and that it might pool in the vagina and then come out in puddles, which is the suspicion here.
> 
> Still, really glad I checked! Thanks ladies. :D

Not trying to worry you, but if it continues get checked again. With my daughter they said it was discharge not fluid...turned out their tests were inaccurate and she became extremely sick due to prolonged rupture. I have no trust in the medical system...


----------



## charlie_lael

Be sure to keep an eye on it and don't feel silly for going in! Like a PP said prolonged rupture can be very bad for you AND baby. So when in doubt go get tested to be sure it's not your waters.


----------



## rjm09

I had the same concerns at 31 weeks. I leaked where it ran down my leg. But i didn't feel any cramps or contractions, so just kinda shruged it off and worked a few more hours til i was sent home early. Well dh was more concerned, we googled amniotic fluid loss, and got worried. So we decided to go to the hospital to get tested. It was just discharge too.

Even if it happens again, i'd still get checked. I don't want to risk baby because i feel like i'm bothering the hosp. I did find out i had another uti, so glad they tested for that so i could get meds.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. I will stay keen on it, then. I appreciate the info. He said if it was waters I' feel it consistently, such as I'd leak every time I got up, etc. I have not had a gush since yesterday but will def be thinking about it. 

Today I had some regular, menstrual crampy BH, about 5 min apart. So I went for a walk and dinner then they went back to irregular. This is going to be a fun final stretch, no doubt! :/


----------

